# My vet is gone!!!



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Called my vets office last night to update him on Chance's progress and was told he was no longer there. They won't tell me what happened or where he went. He was there for nearly 30 yrs and I just saw him less than two weeks ago. I am devastated. He saved Shane's life and Chance's. Always respected me and my research on IBD and was always open to suggestions on treatment. He went the extra mile for me with both dogs (and my cats when they had issues). Chance was finally comfortable and trusted him. This is heartbreaking for me. Asked for the owner to call me today and the receptionist said she would have him call, but he did not. How can I find him again? If he had retired, they surely would have said so. Since this was so sudden, guessing there must have been some underlying issues going on. Rochester Veterinary Associates bought out the practice from Dr. Pulver around 6 yrs or so ago and he stayed then, so surprised that he is suddenly gone and they won't discuss it. He has been my vet for nearly 15 yrs and I sat here crying last night. Can't believe I am so upset. Contacted my trainer and she said several of her clients are also very upset about this as well since they were clients of his too. No one can seem to find out what happened.  I am really heartbroken and upset that they did not contact me to let me know he was gone.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you tried even basic research? Googling his name? Looking him up in the phone book? Calling information to see if he's listed with another practice?

Checking the obituaries? Seems like they'd say so if he passed, but could be that his family didn't want everyone to know for one reason or another.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe find his home phone and give him a call.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, I tried all of those things. I called the one William Maier in the phone book, but no response. Google only refers me back to Penfield Vet Hospital and they have not taken him off their website as a vet, nothing in the obits. Tried the American Veterinary Association to see if he registered somewhere else, but you have to be a member to find a member. Exhausted all internet searches I could think of.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Have you tried calling other vet offices to see if he is employed there now?

If it just happened, chances are if you wait a few weeks and try googling him again, he might show up.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, I will try calling other vets in a week or so. I really do not want to loose him! He is awesome. If he starts his own practice, how would I find him then? Internet?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Rochester Criagslist- pets section - there are tons of people that check there. I bet someone would know something. Post requesting info.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

If he starts his own practice then he'll likely advertise. He's got to get the word out somehow.
When my vet left the practice, I saw her advertising in local papers that she had relocated to another office.
I'm sure you'll find him.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

That is pretty rotten that they will not be upfront with you about what is going on and where he went. 

Isn't there a friendly soul in the office that might help you out?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Try contacting the regulating body, they'll know for sure if he's still practicing and where.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

They stole a really great vet from where I went, so I am guessing this place is good: Home (click for link to website - doesn't show up great) in case you can't find him. I'll ask around.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry. I just want to add that it could be a medical issue and the staff are not legally allowed to say anything due to the HIPAA laws. Can't say who, where or when, but I have personal experience with this and my lips are sealed. I know this can be really hard on the patients when it happens suddenly. Hope this is not the case in your situation.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I have people working on it, but no one can seem to get any answers. Everything seems to be very close mouthed. Will keep trying and hope he turns up somewhere soon. Thinking there may be a confidentiality issue going on.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> They stole a really great vet from where I went, so I am guessing this place is good: Home in case you can't find him. I'll ask around.


 
I called there, he is not working there. Thanks.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

shilohsmom said:


> I'm so sorry. I just want to add that it could be a medical issue and the staff are not legally allowed to say anything due to the HIPAA laws. Can't say who, where or when, but I have personal experience with this and my lips are sealed. I know this can be really hard on the patients when it happens suddenly. Hope this is not the case in your situation.


 
Have a feeling that is what is going on. Hoping I can eventually find him. Thank you. Lisa


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh - I meant to start going there instead.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Oh - I meant to start going there instead.


 
Thank you, will keep that in mind. Depends on how things go without Dr. Maier as my vet. If I don't get the same level of service and respect for my years and knowledge of dealing with IBD and how to treat my dog, will go somewhere else. I just have to say though, that Dr. Maier is one of the best vets I have worked with in over 25 yrs of owning pets. Can't say enough good things about him. If anyone hears through the grapevine of where he went or what happened, would appreciate it if they let me know.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That is a bummer, you had someone that you respected and trusted and it is hard to find someone like that. Hope that you will be able to locate him soon.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Have found a new vet. I am switching to Jefferson Animal Hospital. Have my first appt. on June 7th. I got lots of input on various vets and animal hospitals near me and feel that this is the best choice. Has been very hard to deal with the loss of my vet that I had for 25 years and hope I can look forward to another long relationship with my new vet. Thanks everyone for your input and good thoughts. I appreciate it very much. Hope Chance feels the same way! LOL


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I feel for you, I went through that in January--March. I had lab work started for Pot Bromide levels and everything was hunky dory...a month or so later I called for a refill of Pheno and was told the dr. need to review the file.

They didn't tell me my vet had actually left the practice until I was out of Pheno and had no return phone call....I was enraged. Someone could have mentioned it in January. And, the no returning phone calls really frosted my cake.

I have a new vet and am really happy with him. But, the first question I asked was, "Are you planning on moving, retiring, selling practice etc." I need consistancy here as my dog has a chronic illness.

Hope it works out for you....


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

try an ad in the local paper?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

My previous vet is under a no compete, so doubt I will find him anytime soon. I needed to find a new vet asap as I was not happy with the other vets at that practice and since Chance has IBD, want to get established with the new one as quickly as possible. He comes highly recommended and have already had Chance's most recent tests, etc. sent to his office. Will no longer be able to pick up his meds on the way home, but that is a minor inconvenience overall.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

In 1992 we had a dog vet that I loved, he took on a resident from the local vet school and we loved her too, when our last dog passed away and we had cats for a while and switched to a cats only vet.
Last year when we got Josh, we found out our dog vet died in a plane crash in 2006, we now use the resident, she got out of vet school and took over the practice. Right inside the door of the new office is a photo of our old vet though
sad......he wasn't even 50 when he died.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

shilohsmom said:


> I'm so sorry. I just want to add that it could be a medical issue and the staff are not legally allowed to say anything due to the HIPAA laws. Can't say who, where or when, but I have personal experience with this and my lips are sealed. I know this can be really hard on the patients when it happens suddenly. Hope this is not the case in your situation.


I was fortunate, when my vet was out sick for awhile, she allowed the office to tell her regular clients that she was out and would be returning.

Seems like you should be able to ask if this vet *might* return. Answering that question would not violate HIPAA, particularly if the answer is "I don't know" or "at some point". They aren't telling you why he is out by answering that question.


----------

